# Où se situent les librairies de javax.servlet.* ??



## Einbert (24 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais juste que qqun me rassure ... Il est bien possible de compiler des servlets sous OS X, non ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ou bien le package de librairie javax.Servlet n'est pas installé par défaut ?? En tous cas, cela n'a pas l'air... Ou bien qqch m'échappe ? Car quand on lit la docu d'Apple, ben on dirait bien que ça doit être intégré, mais impossible de compiler qqch sans qu'il dise qu'il ne trouve pas le package javax.servlet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...

Qqun a une idée ?


----------



## Einbert (24 Décembre 2002)

Bon, ben je suis parti du principe que le package servlet n'était pas installé (en décompressant classes.jar ben on ne trouve pas de dosser servlet dans le le dossier javax... De plus, j'ai fait un test de compilation sur un Sun et j'ai dû faire la même constatation) . Donc j'ai d/l le package servlet sur le site de Sun, puis j'ai fait un backup de classes.jar (de la version 1.3.1) , j'en ai fait une copie que j'ai décompressé, puis rajouté le dossier servlet dans le dossier javax, puis j'ai _rejaré_





 tout ça en classes.jar bien sûr et remis dans le dossier adéquat (heu oui, je me rends compte que la phrase est relativement longue...) . Et finalement, ben la compilation des servlets fonctionnent (et pour moi c'est ce qui compte). Si qqun possède néanmoins une astuce plus rapide que la mienne, ben je suis preneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## franckdia (26 Décembre 2002)

En ce qui me concerne. J'ai installé le moteur de Servlets Tomcat 4. ici Ensuite pour compiler la Servlet il suffit de faire un simple 
javac nom_de_la_Servlet.java, mais tout est expliqué dans l'URL au dessus.


----------



## ragmaxone (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est un vieux sujet mais j'ai besoin d'info...

Einbert tu pourrais expliquer plus en détail ce que tu as fait?

Merci d'avance.

Rag


----------



## ragmaxone (13 Janvier 2009)

Re,

J'ai trouvé une solution : ces jar sont inclus dans la plupart des IDE destinés à J2EE... pour ma part cela ne fonctionnait pas car j'avais déplacé le dossier de mon IDE (JDevelopper) et il ne savait plus où trouver les lib. Réparé en créant un nouveau projet ou en remettant tout à sa place.

Rag


----------



## OlivierL (13 Janvier 2009)

Les APIs Servlet/JSP sont des spécifications issues de Sun. Charge aux serveur J2EE de fournir les implémentations de ces spécifications.
Donc tu trouveras les classes (Servlet ; ServletRequest...) d'implémentations des interfaces HttpServlet ; HttpServletRequest dans les répertoires /lib de ton Tomcat ou autre.

C'est comme avec la couche Jdbc. Le package java.sql ne déclare (quasi) que des interfaces dans les API de Sun. C'est Oracle ; mySQL... qui te fournissent les implémentations dans leur jar à eux.


----------

